# The new chinese army armoured vehicle Data Sheet



## armyreco (Mar 4, 2010)

Hello Guys,

Two new data sheet about chinese armoured vehicles to Army Recognition website, worldwide defense magazine.

ZBD-04






Click here for Data sheet, information, specifications and pictures ZBD-04

ZBD-09





Click here for Data sheet, information, specifications and pictures ZBD-09

Greetings.

Alain


----------



## John A Silkstone (Mar 4, 2010)

Just what I love, great camouflage and white wall tyres. 

silky


----------



## GunBunnyInaMAB (Mar 9, 2010)

*Hey, it's so they can hide down in the 'Hood with all the other thugs.*


----------



## Raven Gold (Mar 15, 2010)

I just can't get over how rediculous that digital camo looks. It looks like somebody tried to play space invaders on it or something.


----------

